# WTF is this? "Fire Buffs"???



## DNorth

Posted on behalf of an older friend who isn't internet-savvy. He was at the scene of an MVA when he noticed a male in the crowd of gawkers, wearing dark BDU pants, staring a little too intently at the scene, and talking into a handheld radio that resembled a department-issued one. The person was using what sounded like an official callsign (unit XYZ) and talking to someone else who had a similar call. From the conversation, it was evident that they were both in the area and seemed to be coordinating some activity. Someone became concerned and asked the person what agency he was with. Out comes a story about his "buff group" and all of this crap that sounded like some Walter Mitty-esque covert whacker squad.

I did some quick searching online and was blown away by what I found. There appear to be actual, apparently-organized, groups of whackers with radios (complete with "dispatchers!"), who seem to be fire truck chasers. Some sites also mention police.

Behold a local list:
http://scan-ne.net/wiki/index.php?title=Media_and_Fire_Buff

And a couple actual group sites:
http://newenglandcitywide.com/
http://www.middlesexradio.com/

It never explains exactly who is being "notified" of what, why they have to be notified, or what action they will take upon receiving notification. Almost as if there is some unspoken, weird agenda that will be acted upon when these people are notified. Reminds me of sleeper cells or something, waiting for the big important dispatcher to put out a call so that they can race the shiny red trucks to a scene and interfere as best as they can.


----------



## niteowl1970

DNorth said:


> I did some quick searching online and was blown away by what I found. There appear to be actual, apparently-organized, groups of whackers with radios (complete with*"dispatchers!"*),


Awesome.. With my training and experience I could be a shot-caller there within a few years.


----------



## Guest

Those groups have been around for decades.....they're mostly harmless, and have rules about not interfering with public safety operations.

If you want to gawk at the scene of a MVA or other incident, then stay out of my way and enjoy the show.


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> If you want to gawk at the scene of a MVA...


...take the police exam.


----------



## csauce777

DNorth said:


> waiting for the big important dispatcher to put out a call so that they can race the shiny red trucks to a scene and interfere as best as they can.


Some of these Wacker groups call info into their "dispatcher" who then sends the info out to a bunch of other whackers who all carry alpha-numerical pagers so they can always know what's happening in the public safety world.


----------



## lofu

Every one of these crankers that I've met are big supporters of what we do. So as long as they stay put of the way and don't try to play hero, I say "no harm, no foul."


----------



## pahapoika

Boston has had them for years. believe they even broadcast on their own frequency.

they give other "sparkies" a more detailed description of the fire ground.

like Delta said pretty harmless and sometimes pitch in to help roll up hose.


----------



## DNorth

Interesting, thank you.

I worked "west of 495," so I did not run into these groups.

I just hope liability is assessed if they do indeed participate in any kind of assistance with a fire department. One of my exes was on the fire auxiliary in the town she lived in (her dad was one of the Chiefs), and she wasn't allowed any closer to the scene than other civilians were, until she went through the same very basic training course that all the new firefighters attended, due to departmental liability from what I understand.


----------



## Hush

Theres a difference between the curious, the eager to help, and the firebug psychos. I think it's a nice gesture to throw the decent ones a bone and let them feel important rolling up a hose or something.


----------



## CPT Chaos

Sparkies! They have been around forever. As long as they "Keep Back 500 Feet" I'm fine with them. These days they have graduated from scanners to cell phones.


----------



## Goose

Hush said:


> Theres a difference between the curious, the eager to help, and the firebug psychos. I think it's a nice gesture to throw the decent ones a bone and let them feel important rolling up a hose or something.


I feel important every time I roll up my hose.


----------



## niteowl1970

frank said:


> I feel important every time I roll up my hose.


----------



## SinePari

Last time I checked, it wasn't a crime to be a nerd.


----------

